# Betsey Johnson fans unite!



## Ggxox (Mar 24, 2008)

Anyone else love this designer? I absolutely adore her and her collections. I love how it's always so feminine. I got this as a present a few months ago and wore it to my cousin's wedding:







We only have one store here in the UK. I'm SO jealous of you US girlies who have them everywhere! When I go to the US I have to find all the Betsey stores *is a little obsessed* hehe.

So share your Betsey love, outfits etc.

xoxo


----------



## KittieSparkles (Mar 24, 2008)

I love BJ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I have a closet full of her clothes that for the past year and I half I have not been able to wear cause I have gained so much weight! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BUT, I made a decision over the weekend to fit back into my clothes and I bought online the dress below that I am hoping I will fit into by July for my friends Gallery opening **Cross My Fingers**

Evening Red Hots Shirred Party Dress - Betsey Johnson Official Store


----------



## KittieSparkles (Mar 24, 2008)

PS: That dress is fabulous!


----------



## Janice (Mar 24, 2008)

Love love love her accessories/jewelry/handbags line!


----------



## Hilly (Mar 24, 2008)

hot dress!!


----------



## juxt123 (Mar 24, 2008)

their not EVERYWHERE but my closest one is 45 min away and the rest in the city..but yea i love


----------



## athena123 (Mar 24, 2008)

Not too keen on her clothing line, too foofoo but I do love her purses and accessories


----------



## Holla26 (Mar 24, 2008)

she can honestly do no wrong in my book!!!  i love her


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 24, 2008)

I ALMOST bought one of her shoes!


----------



## GlossyAbby (Mar 24, 2008)

i adore her. and CUTE dress!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I ALMOST bought one of her shoes!_

 
Didn't you want a pair???

Oh my god, I am so unfunny!!


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 24, 2008)

My best friend and I were big fans in our teens & 20's.  I can't wear her clothes now, I'm too old & too BIG! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I like her bags & the jewelry (I only own 1 piece).  hmmm you got me thinking, I had at least one picture in one of her dresses, but I haven't seen it in ages.


----------



## Ggxox (Mar 25, 2008)

We only have one store in the UK, I wish she'd open more!

xoxo


----------



## pahblov (Mar 25, 2008)

I LOVE Betsey Johnson. I wore one of her dresses to my grad last year, I wish I had more opportunities to wear it! I've been so indulgent now that I've moved to a city with one of her stores.

P.S. My avatar is from Betsey Johnson!


----------



## ShauntyXD (Mar 27, 2008)

BETSEY JOHNSON IS AMAZING.period.


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 28, 2008)

She has really nice purses and dresses and shoes!!! They're unique and lovable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Unfortunately I only get to see her stores in Chicago and Michigan when I SOMETIMES go haha considering I live in Ontario, Canada.


----------



## Brittni (Mar 28, 2008)

so expensive...WISH WISH WISH... Love her stuff


----------



## chameleonmary (Mar 29, 2008)

Betsey Johnson designs are so adorable and quirky, I will definately check out the stores in New York and pick up a few pieces... I am loving her plaid velvet and fur coat and her leopard sweater right now.


----------



## weezee (Apr 2, 2008)

I love Betsey Johnson!  I have two of her handbags and a necklace.  Beautiful dress by the way.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 2, 2008)

that dress is sooo cute!!!
i love betsey stuff especially the shoes and handbags


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 10, 2008)

That dress is very cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I went to the only BJ store in my area and was in complete shock over how fabulous everything is. I wanted to buy a hangbag and a cardigan, but didn't want to pay $250 for them.


----------



## Ggxox (Apr 29, 2008)

I know it is really expensive but I save a bit of money each month from work and then go to London and it's so nice to have something really unique that everyone comments on! I wish she'd collaborate with MAC!

xoxo


----------



## HockeyChick04 (Apr 29, 2008)

I love her style and the style she puts in her designs. I have a few purses, two watches, two make up bags, and of course her perfume. I found most of my Betsey stuff at Marshall's. Once in a blue moon Marshall's, TJ Max, or even Ross will have some Betsey accessories, real Betsey accessories. I really want a dress of hers but haven't found one yet that has totally stolen my heart.


----------



## KAIA (Apr 30, 2008)

Betsey is one of my all time fave designers, I admire her so  much!, i only own 2 things, and they are actually from her intimate line, i own a thong and a black satin slip, i´ll try to take pics, and i´ll post them later , as soon as i get home!
And YES! I think she should collaborate with MAC for a makeup collection.. that would be SO RAD!!!


----------



## hhunt2 (Apr 30, 2008)

I do adore Betsey Johnson !!!

I love her style and spunky-ness (I'm talking about here personailty... the otherday I said "spunky" and someone from the UK said that means "sperm". Ew, haha).

There's a lot of stores in California that carry discounted B.J. stuff... Marshalls, TJ Max, Nordstrom Rack... Also Macys, Urban Outfitters, Nordstrom, etc carry her stuff too.  Otherwise a boutique is 20 mins away.

And I completely agree with Kaia... BJ should develope a collection with Mac.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 2, 2008)

I love her too but I can't afford it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was looking at her latest swim wear at Macy's and omg they are to die for!


----------



## Tashona Helena (May 3, 2008)

I passed by the store in King of Prussia cause I knew if I went in I was gonna wanna cry...haha kinda like when I went into Juicy.

I just ordered my Glamour Girl hobo from eBags...I can't wait for it to get here.  I've been wanting the Glamour Girl bag for months ever since it stopped me in my tracks in Lord & Taylor...and it's finally coming! Yay!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 3, 2008)

Today I bought some crystal drop earrings with a chain wrapped around it to hold it in place.  I love it.


----------



## hypractivebliss (May 4, 2008)

I adore Betsey Johnson!!! The store around here isn't too far and I always have to stop in there whenever I pass it


----------



## MahalMac (May 5, 2008)

LOVE the dress!!! ITS SOO PRETTY! I was looking for dresses online yeserday for my hubby's cousins wedding coming up, ran into nothing lol!


----------



## MsCocoa (May 10, 2008)

Where is the UK store, I didn't know we had one; I've only seen the toiltery bags etc in TK Maxx but I love her stuff!


----------



## browneyedbaby (May 10, 2008)

It's in London, near to South Kensington tube station.


----------



## MsCocoa (May 10, 2008)

Thanx I'll look out for it.


----------



## lizardprincesa (May 16, 2008)

*I love her, but I cannot afford her right now  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



    I've especially loved some of the black lacy stuff she's done in the past, but I can't even afford to window-shop in her store right now.
 (btw..Her closest shop is at least an hour's drive from here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm afraid to go on her website! oops! I just did! Plastic? hmmmm......Plastic + stress = ????    lol*
*Your dress is beautiful!*
*Yes, Betsey!
xxCF
*​


----------



## XLiluX (May 23, 2008)

Her dresses are gorgeous. I've never been a girly girl, but I would make an exception for one of her frou frou dresses. I've pretty much decided that when (or if lol) I get married, I'm skipping the wedding dress and just getting a BJ dress.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jun 3, 2008)

I've loved her stuff since I was a teen. I don't have any dresses, but I have a handbag and a few pieces of jewelry, I'm looking into buying a couple more- they are so funky.


----------



## Ggxox (Aug 7, 2008)

Happy 30th anniversary Betsey! The London store is in Floral Street, just off Covent Garden. It almost makes me want to move to London! That and MAC pro...heaven!
xoxo


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 7, 2008)

For my wedding reception someday, I WILL have a pink and white frilly little Betsey Johnson thing on. =)





I wanted this dress of hers, but couldn't afford it. =(
I WILL save a paycheck and get a dress. Because we have a Betsey Johnson outlet store 1.5 hours away!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 7, 2008)

I really like her style. She has a flair to her that I'm like "wow" she's so energetic.

As soon as I can afford her stuff...


----------



## maclove1 (Aug 10, 2008)

im a new fan of her dresses im going to order her dress and im geting a perfume set just to get the free gloss lol ,im sure the purfme will smell great i read a lot of good reviews on the smel.


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 11, 2008)

OMG! I am a HUGE Betsey fan. I have a bunch of her dresses, some shoes, and a ton of jewelry from her!

~rolls around~

I need to get a purse from her though.


----------



## fondasaurusrex (Aug 11, 2008)

AHH!! I love Betsey Johnson !! & my dad just bought me a BJ necklace *dances around* it's an elephant!! Large Elephant Pendant - Betsey Johnson Official Store

other than that, i only have one of her purse's and one makeup bag . 
*sigh* if only i could wear a BJ dress to prom .


----------



## candycane80 (Aug 11, 2008)

Betsey Johnson is my favorite designer everything she does is so funky and unique. I have at least 10 of her bags and a couple pairs of shoes and few pieces of jewelry. I wish I could have it all!! She should definitely collaborate with MAC!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Aug 12, 2008)

Wow, she has some seriously cute stuff! Most of the dresses I like equate to like NZ$700, though, so 

I really love her evening dresses.


----------



## babyfauxblondie (Aug 19, 2008)

betsey is my absolute favorite designer, aside from heatherette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 all of her dresses are to die for & her perfume smells heavenly!


----------



## EllieFerris (Aug 19, 2008)

LOVE Betsey Johnson! 

There is a Betsey Johnson outlet in New York at Woodbury Commons that is amazing if anyone goes up there. They have clothes, bags, jewelry, etc. Tons of fun stuff!


----------



## Rennah (Sep 14, 2008)

I love her stuff! It's all so cute... but so expensive... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have this necklace! I love it!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 15, 2008)

^ LOVE that necklace! I almost bought it but instead I got one that is a leopard print heart with some pearls around it! I looooove her jewelry it is all so adorable.


----------



## frankenkitty71 (Sep 15, 2008)

omg! I have admired BJ since highschool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 1989 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was walking down some random street in NYC and who should pass me on the sidewalk? Betsy Johnson Herself!!!!! Like the nerd I am I froze with my mouth hanging open pointing as she walked by. My second thought was to yell "Ms. Johnson I love your clothes!". Like she cares what some Pennsylvania housewife thinks of her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It still went down as a great day in my historybook 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for all the pictures. Your dresses are super  cute!


----------



## cupcake_x (Sep 15, 2008)

I bought two bags and a make-up case at TJ Maxx and Marshalls! They're adorable!

I also found a Betsey Johnson evening top and since it's too small for me I might sell it on ebay.


----------



## Ggxox (Oct 29, 2008)

I went to an Betsey Johnson outlet near Las Vegas and wow, that was heaven!

xoxo


----------



## Ggxox (Sep 21, 2009)

Has anyone seen Betsey's new collection at New York Fashion week? I love how edgy it is!

xoxo


----------



## MissAlly (Sep 22, 2009)

Love her!


My friend put out one of his cigarettes on my fav. Betsey bag.=|


----------



## Ggxox (Sep 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlly* 

 
_Love her!


My friend put out one of his cigarettes on my fav. Betsey bag.=|_

 





 I would have killed him!! 

xoxo


----------



## mteexo (Oct 7, 2009)

people wonder how i stay completely broke with two jobs .. when you work at MAC AND betsey johnson, that's how. trust me - the collection collab would be the best thing EVER for me. i would not know what to do with myself! however don't ever see that happening. if anyone would do a collab it would be urban decay [they already have guys love betsey lipgloss] because they have the same company backers/parents =[ sad day.

ps - this weekend for columbus day, an additional 40% off clearance and 30% off coats!


----------



## Tashona Helena (Oct 7, 2009)

^ you lucky lucky girl.
is it on the website or just in stores? (sale)


----------



## mteexo (Oct 8, 2009)

lucky & constantly broke! hehe umm def in stores - but should be online as well! starts tomorrow!

HOWEVER - if you aren't NEAR a betsey store a little trick! we do customer sends. doesn't matter where you are. what we do is fax you a credit card authorization form, you fill it out, fax it back along with photo id back to us. we verify it, run it on the cc machine, and then viola! send you your goodies.

if you were ever interested, you could always shop the website, get the style #'s and then call a betsey closest to you [ or me! hehe] and we could pull the items and then do the cc auth and send you your things. only downfall - its final sale bc its on sale, so youd need to be pretty definite in your sizing choices.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Oct 8, 2009)

Yea I understand I'm a supervisor at Lucky, we pretty much have the same policy with sale items 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't know you guys did charge sends too though, that's nice to know.  The closest BJ to me is King of Prussia and the way my car's been acting I don't think I should risk going up there lol.  but I wish I could!


----------



## mteexo (Oct 8, 2009)

ahh no good! well you should call them! get your goodies! also, if you sign up for the e-mail listing, they do special promos often for people on the list. i get them - they aren't daily or just "notifications" of sales, they actually do a lot of special things for people on there. they are sporadic but worth it!


----------



## sandrrra (Oct 8, 2009)

If you girls use rep code 20offkrp at karmaloop youll get 20% off betsey stuff! clearance too!

Karmaloop.com - Global Concrete Culture


----------



## Tashona Helena (Oct 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mteexo* 

 
_ahh no good! well you should call them! get your goodies! also, if you sign up for the e-mail listing, they do special promos often for people on the list. i get them - they aren't daily or just "notifications" of sales, they actually do a lot of special things for people on there. they are sporadic but worth it!_

 
that's nice to know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 thanks!


----------



## Ggxox (Oct 8, 2009)

mteexo omg you are the luckiest girl in the world! Working for the two places that I adore! I wish I could do that here in the UK but we only have one Betsey store. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




xoxo


----------



## mteexo (Oct 10, 2009)

ahh i've seen pictures of the london store - i LOVE it! i imagine it to be even more fabulous in person! have you been to it?


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh my goodness. I am so late to this party, but I LOVE Betsey. i have so many of her pieces. It's an addiction for sure. I am all over her new stuff. I spend so much money on jewelry, watches, scarves, jackets. Betsey speaks to all facets of my personality. I love that woman and everything she represents.


----------



## ColorMeCute (Dec 8, 2009)

OoO I Love Betsey.. I have a few things from her, My fave is my magenta clutch with studs and "snake skin" also my hot pink with magenta roses silk dress that i got new with tags at the good will for $7!!! YAY..


----------



## queli13 (Dec 9, 2009)

i just bought a green bag of hers for only $22!  from tjmaxx!


----------



## obscuria (Dec 9, 2009)

I pretty much exclusively buy my jewelry from her now, the necklaces are the best.

I've been eyeing a handbag from betsey johnson's as well.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Dec 9, 2009)

Lover her too!  I have a pale pink bra with these cute little bows on it.  I just got some undies the other day that I have not even worn yet - they have the cute bows too!

I picked out the Cat Cameo Chandelier earrings on her website too, asked the hubby to get them for me for Christmas.  Her stuff is just so sexy and fun!


----------



## dxgirly (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm itching so bad for a new Betsey bag. 

My first one, and my bag now, is getting ratty at the handles because I've used it every day for like a year and a half now and I'm a little rough on my bags:







I'm thinking about getting this next for my everyday bag:





and maybe this: 





for a beach bag?


----------



## Cupid (Mar 3, 2010)

I love, love, love BJ! It's funny most people are shocked when I say that I'd prefer having one of her bags over a coach bag. I can't help it, her stuff is just so edgy and fun. It's definitely a reflection of me. I have a lot of her stuff, but below is my favorite pair of shoes that I got from her. 





*The 30th anniversary shoes!*
They retail for $200, and the department store that I work at carried them. However they sold out before I got a chance to save. Well just my luck a few weeks later someone returned a pair IN MY SIZE unused. Best of all they went on sale to $65! Cannot beat that! I am still trying to figure out what I can wear with them though lol. I was thinking a fluffy short white dress...but finding a subtle one has been a challenge. What can I say I'm picky.


----------



## dxgirly (Mar 4, 2010)

^those are GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Caderas (Apr 4, 2010)

i love her jewelry best because she incorporates that gaudy-tacky-gold and makes it so damn hot!  her bags are definitely a close second!  <3


----------



## MACPixie (Apr 5, 2010)

You just got me majorly scouring ebay for this bag!! GORGEOUS! I need to keep reminding myself that I just bought a Steve Madden bag.... Hopefully I will be able to find this at Winners in the future 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dxgirly* 

 
_I'm itching so bad for a new Betsey bag. 

My first one, and my bag now, is getting ratty at the handles because I've used it every day for like a year and a half now and I'm a little rough on my bags:




I'm thinking about getting this next for my everyday bag:





and maybe this: 


for a beach bag?_


----------



## mteexo (Apr 6, 2010)

its on bloomingdales.


----------



## Nicala (May 5, 2011)

So, I've been eyeballing BJ's jewlery lately. I saw a few stuff on ebay, most of the sellers have REALLY good feedback. Anyone know if its authentic? If so, which sellers? I'm avoiding the sellers from China. Thanks xo


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (May 6, 2011)

Love her Pj's!!!!!!! and lingerie too!!!


----------

